# SBN 2011 Pics



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Is that Brett Nelkers truck?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ron Baker's car...did Matt go down to the show?

Who's Buick is that? Wow...damn nice install.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

More to come later tonight once I get home. I have about 8 more cars to upload.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Is that Brett Nelkers truck?


Jay, yeah that's Brett's....big improvement over past setup. Congrats to him, he won MECA's "Most Improved" SQ award!!!!

Hey man, missed ya this weekend BTW....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Those are some beautiful installs. It may be just me, but I like the ones that are integrated well but the car still looks like a car inside. I have always had more respect for those cars than the one where the entire dash/inside of the car was redone. I think the essence of car audio is to integrate great sound into a vehicle what is/can actually be driven daily.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Ron Baker's car...did Matt go down to the show?
> 
> Who's Buick is that? Wow...damn nice install.



Matt was there Saturday only, but didn't compete. The Buick is Larry Woolacott (SP?) from Canada, big Arc dealer, Sweet Joe Moriera, Duane Blackwood, and Chris from S.Fla. did the install, Fred and I did the tuning. Sound was very Civic-esque and brought back fond memories
It actually scored extremely high in IASCA sq and won Pro, John Marsh got 2nd. So that was a Team Arc sweep.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Larry's Buick sounds awesome.... it is also driven regularly.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It looks great...big change since I last saw it. I don't doubt he won that award.

I didn't know you would be there. I thought you would have been tied up with school and stuff. When you gonna make it up this way? Haven't seen the Fazza in a while.




audionutz said:


> Jay, yeah that's Brett's....big improvement over past setup. Congrats to him, he won MECA's "Most Improved" SQ award!!!!
> 
> Hey man, missed ya this weekend BTW....


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Good times, I had some fun Friday night!!! 

I only see one trunk with a spare tire and cargo space!!! ;~)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- has plenty of cargo space right now... Hopefully that will be fixed soon.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome pics/installs!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Gettin started today!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Gotta post a ton of pictures!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

that Buick is pretty much exactly how I was gonna do the dash in my BMW....only without the painted cluster
but badass nonetheless


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome PICS waiting for more...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the mid/tweet install at the corner of the dash in Robert's Acura looks pretty sweet. I think Cook just finished that a week or two ago.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How long did Chris Pate have the Mustang for? And that back end is all he could come up with?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pics Mark, no need for me to post my pics. Cant believe you took pics of my car and did not even introduce yourself  

Im really dissapointed i didnt get a chance to hear more cars, found out about the location of the SQ cars 2 hrs before the end of the show and was only able to listen to Lee's RSX which sounded PHENOMENAL.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> How long did Chris Pate have the Mustang for? And that back end is all he could come up with?


He had my car since Sept.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Steve cooks truck needs more power


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Meat was there?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i71/Here-i-come/SBN 2011/DSC00305.jpg
Best sounding vehicle there that I heard. 
Rob Rice's Escalade was the best passenger seat I have ever heard.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Audible Physics said:


>


This minivan looks awfully familiar


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> The Meat was there?


Yes sir  Look for some changes shortly


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

audionutz said:


> Yes sir  Look for some changes shortly



Oh snap, does this mean, I will have to take a rest stop in Ocala, next time I'm heading to Miami?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Lots of nice stuff out there.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

SQrules said:


> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i71/Here-i-come/SBN 2011/DSC00305.jpg
> Best sounding vehicle there that I heard.
> Rob Rice's Escalade was the best passenger seat I have ever heard.


Wait I missed Rob Rice's Escalade? Where was it?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah keep on saying that and Steve will rebuild that thing again to put more amps in it...lol. That truck gets 6 total rebuilds a year.



BigRed said:


> I think Steve cooks truck needs more power


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

amitaF said:


> This minivan looks awfully familiar


It only got finished exactly one week ago today.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

SQrules said:


> Best sounding vehicle there that I heard.


thanks, i'm glad you like!

Thanks to the OP for posting this!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mohawkboom said:


> It only got finished exactly one week ago today.


yeah....i heard joo guys were burnin the midnight oil!
i could smell the f-glass fumes, everynight, when he drove by on his way home


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

Best shot of the van's A-pillars...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what door speakers were in there?


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

req said:


> what door speakers were in there?


ARC 15's,

HAT L8/4/1

2 2300SE's
1 4200SE

P-01 head


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> Great pics Mark, no need for me to post my pics. Cant believe you took pics of my car and did not even introduce yourself
> 
> Im really dissapointed i didnt get a chance to hear more cars, found out about the location of the SQ cars 2 hrs before the end of the show and was only able to listen to Lee's RSX which sounded PHENOMENAL.


Thanks Nelson! I still want to get a listen to your 5.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

nepl29 said:


> Great pics Mark, no need for me to post my pics. Cant believe you took pics of my car and did not even introduce yourself
> 
> Im really dissapointed i didnt get a chance to hear more cars, found out about the location of the SQ cars 2 hrs before the end of the show and was only able to listen to Lee's RSX which sounded PHENOMENAL.


I was in the booth talking with Joe and Eddie for awhile, Black guy big ears LOL:laugh:, I wasn't sure who was who. Believe it or not I a little shy and I don't like to trouble people at shows very much as I know it was busy. 

But love the install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, what did you guys think about the show this year? Any comments on cars' sound/install or comments on the show as a whole?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

There's got to be more pictures that this (Someone had to say it).. Which one was Ron's Car?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought the show was great...very well organized and on time. Kudos to John Griggs for making me sweat it. LOL...that man is an install judge boy...no wonder he judged expert with Andrew. Brian was an awesome sound judge as well. Jason Gay and Andrew Fleming deserve a lot of 'kudos'...great job guys.
The Camaro you saw above is Todd Crowders...not finished yet...but at the show none-the-less representing his shop, our Team, and JBL very well. That car has some amazing fit and finish work in the back end. Great craftsmanship in keeping a stock style interior with well integrated mods and awesome flash in a trunk the size of a power wheels! 
Kudos to another Team TCA guy...Steve Hunter...for winning SBN Amateur SQi and the SBN Triple Crown!
Congrats to Team Hybrids and the many titles and trophies raked in.
Congrats to the Orca Crew (Focal, Mosconi, etc) as well...I'm now proud to say that I'm a part of that crew also!
Honestly...I'll tell you what is so awesome about this show...I felt so comfortable hanging with many friends across many different teams and feeling welcome everywhere. Steve Cook...Robert...great meeting those guys. Calvin...saw you man...keep rockin'. Team Arc...you guys are always a blast and good friends. Team JBL. Man...there are so many to say hi to. Awesome time.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Thanks Nelson! I still want to get a listen to your 5.


No problem Lee, I'm almost done with the install and then will get it properly tune. Hopefully Steve will be able to tune it for me


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> I was in the booth talking with Joe and Eddie for awhile, Black guy big ears LOL:laugh:, I wasn't sure who was who. Believe it or not I a little shy and I don't like to trouble people at shows very much as I know it was busy.
> 
> But love the install.


I remembered you. I was the only lost looking black dude in the booth :laugh:
I'm also shy and pretty much stayed in the booth the whole time until I got a call from SouthSyde to go check out the sq cars at the other hall


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

outa curiousity what kinda buick was that blue one


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> outa curiousity what kinda buick was that blue one


the one in post 6


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Its a 4 door regal


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

witha trunk that deep? wat no back seat?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> witha trunk that deep? wat no back seat?


Nope all seat are intact in the Regal it is a great install.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Wait I missed Rob Rice's Escalade? Where was it?


If you were standing in front of the stage with your back to it, the tan Escalade was on the far right back corner inbewteen a black F-150 and a black Camaro.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Wish I was living in the USA. Great pics... Thanks Mark 

Kelvin


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the pictures! really digging the Camaro to see all that done in such a small trunk! I dont think some people even understand how tiny the trunk is on a camaro.....I think they are like only 9.4cu foot.....where as a mustang is like 13cu ft lol
really like the kickpanels, but Alpines with the Type R 8s in kicks is still my favorite on a new camaro


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Wish I was living in the USA. Great pics... Thanks Mark
> 
> Kelvin


Je suis certain que tu changerais d'idée, assez rapidement


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

amitaF said:


> Je suis certain que tu changerais d'idée, assez rapidement


J'aurais surtout la possibilité d'écouter les meilleurs systèmes audio et aussi de demander conseil pour le tuning.  
Il est vrai aussi que j'aurais sûrement un porte-monnaie moins épais 

Kelvin


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

is there a password or something to view the pics... i have photobucket pro


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ran out of bandwidth


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

There you go guys, upgrade to pro, no more bandwidth problems.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I-spy 3 cannuks


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Those Canucks were great fun to hang out with and very helpful! I hope you guys make the drive to some more shows down here in the States.


here's some pictures I took:


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

amazing installs.

how I would love to spend a day or three listening to all of them


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Great pics. Mustang was in college station for a bit and was finished the night it shipped. Much of the work was done behind the panels. Chris needs more help and a bigger shop. Hard to run a shop, do daily installs, and custom installs all at once. Need to hear it when it is back.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Great pictures guys! It was great meeting some of you last weekend.

Hope to be there next year as well!


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations to my teammate Nacho Torres in the following results in 25 Th Anual Spring Break Nationals in Daytona Beach Florida in the Beetle Yellow in his first year in IASCA

2nd Place in PRO SQC 2 Seats only sound

3rd Place in PRO SQI Sound and install

Congratulations

World Champion Mr. Alex Mendoza in DB Drag and Iasca in SPL 25th anual SBN

World Champion Heraclito Peregrino in DB Drag and Iasca in SPL 25th anual SBN

Greetings

Juan Maldonado CO-PILOT 25Th SBN 2011
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang gt red colorado


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't be doing my job without mentioning the following:

Congratulations to Hybrid Audio Technologies competitors, and competitors using Hybrid Audio Technologies products. For the fifth year in a row, cars equipped with Hybrid Audio product have won more NORTH AMERICAN CHAMPIONSHIPS (not the MECA event trophies or SBN regionals trophies) than all other front-stage speaker manufacturers *combined*.










http://pasmag.com/car-audio/industry-news

Hybrid Audio-equipped cars had the highest single-seat (SQC1) "sound only" score (NO installation) of the entire event (Team CSC member Louise Chouinard), and the highest two-seat (SQC2) "sound only" score (NO installation) of the entire event (Larry Woolacott). If I recall correctly, neither car competed in any of the other events besides the North American Championships. I managed to beat my score from last year, setting a new world's highest-score of 993.5 points for any SQI car, in any format, at any time.  

Looking forward to INAC Finals 2012 immensely. We now focus Team Hybrids efforts on the USACi Finals in September!


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> How long did Chris Pate have the Mustang for? And that back end is all he could come up with?


well to be honest i really don't care if you like or don't like the rear hatch of this car. As long as my customer is satisfied, then so am I. Last I checked....Foosman is happy, and the car looks fresh and new. Mission accomplished.

regards,


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I know what you can do and having the car for 5 months I was thinking there would be a little more flare in the trunk.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

The trunk was a small part of a very complex rebuild and overhaul. By all means if I had spent 5 months and just built an enclosure and one fiberglass tub, then I could see your point. Fact is the entire car was stripped, then pulled every bit of existing wiring out of the car. Then pulled all the dampening material that was in there out as well. Next we sound dampened the entire car, then rewired the whole system according to IASCA and USACI rules. We rebuilt a good portion of the front stage of the car. We pulled all the vinyl off the existing panels, regapped and fitted all panels and then reupholstered all those panels. After rebuilding some of the painted inserts all the painted inserts were repainted. After that we built a new amp rack behind the seat, as well as the hatch area you commented on. We were given a strict budget and goal for the install. That goal was achieved and our customer is happy and excited. By all means i really do not expect to make everyone happy, nor do I think everyone will like everything I build. But, in the future you should really consider what you are saying before you say it. 

regards,


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I knew you had a lot of work to do, and I know what kind of work you can do. I was picturing some crazy off the wall stuff when I read you were redoing the car. It was by no means an insult to you or Fooseman...I've dug that car since it was done.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

No one is insulted. I have to say that Chris did an amazing job with what he was given to work with. After all, I'm just a dumb ole truck driver with a very limited budget, and he went above and beyond to make this work. I highly recommend him to anyone who wants some world class work done. Good solid judge proof work, the wows just depend on the pocketbook.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

who was the guy with the escalade with the focal Be stuff... the dude was a straight *******.... i asked if i could have a quick demo "i had never heard the Be before" told me no in kinda a smart assy tone and told me to step away from the truck .. i was like wtf go F urself


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

That was Rob Rice's truck...but totally doesn't sound like Rob. Maybe someone was watching his truck for him.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

It looked good and if it was done on a budget then even better
That car has been touched by so many hands lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Kind of how I remember Rob being from years past...he wasn't exactly the most friendly person that I had been around, but that was nearly a decade a go.



jsketoe said:


> That was Rob Rice's truck...but totally doesn't sound like Rob. Maybe someone was watching his truck for him.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Did Rob's Accord finally go to the great wrecking yard in the sky?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason-Rob's car is sitting at his shop still. Not sure if you saw the new paint job and other stuff he re-did. The car last time I saw it a few months ago was still stripped on the inside no audio. 

So no his accord at some point will make a full come back.

Rob's a good guy but he is like anyone else once he starts stressing he gets short.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Haven't seen it, only heard about the body mods that were done. That car was always near and dear to me because I had the same body style Accord up until a couple years a go...and I would try to learn from looking at what was done to the car and apply to my car.

Well the only times that I've seen him were at large shows, so he was probably in full on stress mode...had I been more experienced and known what to expect, I probably would have been that way too...lol.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As I go back and look at these pictures again, there are some sharp sharp installs pictured here. I wish I could have kickpanels like Scott's black car.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Kind of how I remember Rob being from years past...he wasn't exactly the most friendly person that I had been around, but that was nearly a decade a go.


I have never met the guy before and I met him Fri afternoon lining up to get into the Ocean Center. He had no clue who I was, and was very open and friendly. He was offering me his keys to take a listen while we were waiting. Later I judged his truck for SQ2 in MECA and it was the best passenger seat I have ever heard. I liked so much that i asked to hear it again from the driver seat later. (passenger was better) He happily let me listen and critique. We talked and listened, throwed around ideas. I thought he was cool as hell.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I must have caught him at bad times then...and or he's mellowed after 10 years. I always wanted to hear his Accord though.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I must have caught him at bad times then...and or he's mellowed after 10 years. I always wanted to hear his Accord though.


^^^ Why didnt you introduce yourself?? I was by the car most of the time.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wasn't there this year. Been many many moons since I last saw Rob. Back then I was just a young buck in competition...and seeing all of these people and cars in the magazines had me a little star struck.


----------



## evilbass (Apr 19, 2011)

nice pics!


----------

